
A minimalist concatenative, homoiconic, panmorphic language - priyatam
https://github.com/sparist/Om
======
plugnburn
Quite interesting (I was into esoteric programming about 2 or 3 years ago).
Have three questions:

\- Is there any standard library (for common input/output/math etc)? Haven't
found how to do 2 + 2 in Om.

\- Is there any way to include other Om files as subprograms?

\- Are there any alternative implementations present/planned? (for instance,
JS/Ruby/Python ports)

~~~
mchahn
> Is there any standard library (for common input/output/math etc)? Haven't
> found how to do 2 + 2 in Om.

"...requiring the addition of many operations (such as basic number and file
operations) and optimizations before it can be considered useful for any real-
world purpose".

~~~
plugnburn
And since the latest commit was on 22 Dec 2014, the project seems to be
frozen. Sad but true.

